# I'll wear a helmet from now on, rec climber.



## lowandslow (Jun 20, 2012)

I swung around in a maple tree and scraped my head, Cheap lesson to wear my helmet!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 20, 2012)

Thats the hard way to learn but atleast you learned


----------



## lowandslow (Jun 20, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Thats the hard way to learn but atleast you learned


Yeah, no stitches but quite a bit of blood, serves me right: )


----------



## deevo (Jun 28, 2012)

lowandslow said:


> I swung around in a maple tree and scraped my head, Cheap lesson to wear my helmet!



Wow, thanks for sharing, yeah get a $100 helmet and be safe! Also hangers could fall down on ya as well and ding you up real good. Hope it heals up fast


----------

